# Help identify these 2 chicks.



## CaseyV (Jul 12, 2013)

These 2 chicks were given to us. Please and thanks.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

CaseyV said:


> These 2 chicks were given to us. Please and thanks.


The black and white chick looks like either a Plymouth barred rock, a Dominique, or a Cuckoo Marans. If by the time she starts laying and you see a dark chocolate egg, you have a Cuckoo Marans. The other 2 breeds will also lay brown eggs but they range in color from light to medium brown, and the barred rock's eggs may have a pink tinge to them.

I don't know what the other chick is.


----------



## CaseyV (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. I was hoping she was a barred rock. Someone said the other maybe an Easter egger. I'm not sure.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

1) It doesn't look like a marans to me. Kinda looks like it has a rose comb by the photos. If it has a rose comb, it's probably a Dominique. If it has a single comb, I'd say it's a barred rock.

2) I don't know. If I had to guess, I'd say it was an EE.


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

Is say barred rock and ameracauna.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dominique and an Easter Egger. BR's would already have their single comb by this age, Doms have the flat comb.


----------



## CaseyV (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

CaseyV said:


> Thank you. I was hoping she was a barred rock. Someone said the other maybe an Easter egger. I'm not sure.


Yes, she looks like a barred rock to me. The other chick looks like an easter egger-- the green feet give her away


----------

